# few pics of my 1st marine setup..



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

JUst wanted to show u my tank so far... still got long way in corals and few other fish..









Main shot.









sump









shrimp









sorry bit hard taking pics of a fast swimmer..









then again.. but u cn see one of my green chromos peaking out 

hope u like :fish:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good so far!


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I love it 
Looks roomy, yet natural


----------



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

tis at mo but later on ill update with new pics with like 4/5 more corals and 4 more fish lol than wont look as spaced out more just right..


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

Looking sweet mate. Always nice to see a Cleaner shrimp disco-ing in the corner of the tank (Mine do riverdance, but then, they are getting on a bit  )

Just one thing, I can't make it out in the picture exactly, is that a Crushed coral substrate? if not just ignore me.......

But if it is, do yourself a big favour, take it out and put Marine sand in. Crushed coral has a nice party piece as a Nitrate factory.


----------



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

yer ive herd about that but tbh, i gravel clean it well so gets out all the dirt and tbh ive got a purigen sachet (seachem) that takes out ammonia,nitrite and nitrate all in one sachet! only change it once every 3 months an all depending on tank stocking ofcourse.

but tbh at mo i really cnnot afford anything! let alone taking out the whole tank and cleaning it clear! so if it all goes tits up ull be right and can say u said so but lets hope it dont come to that


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

very nice pics


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking great so far, can't wait to see the finished product!


----------

